# Building a reconaissance Lublin R-XIII



## toffigd (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.kartonwork.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5714&highlight=

Stay tuned for more!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm sure I'd find it extremely interesting...if I understood Polish.


----------



## toffigd (Jul 24, 2005)

Want learn a bit?


----------



## Pisis (Jul 24, 2005)

Good luck with your project, Toff! Haha, it's pretty easy to understand polish for me. Ślina z pyska modelarzowa! 

Pozdrawiam,
Pišíš


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

toffigd said:


> Want learn a bit?


Actually I'd love to. The problem is, I'm an idiot. 
I have a hard enough time with French, and that's one of the official languages of my country.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2005)

It would be nice if babelfish had a few more languages, like Polish.


----------



## toffigd (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Pisis  
But there's also one more thing I need besides luck - precision! Not every part suites well, but that's not my fault!


----------



## JCS (Jul 24, 2005)

Try this translator guys: http://www.poltran.com/

Most of what you it translates makes very little sense, but if you read it over a few times you can sorta get the general point of whats being said


----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2005)

Yes, alot of them should read <whatever language> to pigeon English! Sometime, okay most of the time, literal translation gets a little indecipherable.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 11, 2005)

These translator very often do plain nonsenses... I once tried to translate my own website with one of these tooles and the result was so funny I really laughed a lot.


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 6, 2005)

Anyone want to do a Polish to English translation? I don't have time to muck around with translators and would love to learn more.


----------

